# Green fur



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I know algae growth can turn polar bears green. Green polar bears puzzle zoo visitors - Technology & science - Science - NBCNews.com

Could she have been wet and rolled in freshly cut grass? http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/118873-new-type-retriever.html

Hopefully a good washing will fit the Shamrock colored fur


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I know shocking a pool can give human blond hair a green cast to it. They make shampoo to fix it. I would look into dog shampoos that may do the same.


----------



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks , I will look into special shampoo


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

When my daughter's blond hair turns green from pool water, I use lemon juice on it and it takes the green out. It's hard on the hair so we try not to do it too often. I get the green plastic bottles of lemon juice from the grocery and just squirt it on the parts that are green (usually the ends for her long hair), let it soak in a minute or two, then shampoo. 

Don't think the lemon juice would be bad for a dog ... would probably help out.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am blond and that is exactly what happened to my hair several years ago.


----------



## Jul6768 (Aug 17, 2012)

Look for Mane and Tail shampoo. Used on horses but should be safe for dogs. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Kelly, try white on white shampoo. Do u have that at your house?


----------



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

No done have that shampoo but will look for it


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

